# HPIJS replacement, no CUPS



## Deleted member 45312 (Oct 13, 2018)

Dear FreeBSD users,
I am printing with stock LPD and print/hpijs which is deprecated. I don't want to use print/cups with print/hplip. Any suggestion ?


----------



## shepper (Oct 13, 2018)

Depends on your printer.  If your printer supports PCL5, PCL5e or PCL6 you can use ghostscript drivers.  If it supports Postscript, you would need no drivers at all.  Another option is to use foomatic-rip   Also depends if it is an Multifunction device and you need scanner support.

If you post back with your printer make/model and any special needs, we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Oct 13, 2018)

My printer is a HP Deskjet 2540 and the gs command used in my filter is  :

```
#
    # PostScript input, so use ghostscript and hpijs
    #
    /usr/local/bin/gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dSAFER -dBATCH -r600x600 \
              -sDEVICE=ijs \
              -sIjsServer=/usr/local/bin/hpijs \
              -dIjsUseOutputFD \
              -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" \
              -sDeviceModel="deskjet 5600" \
              -sIjsParams="Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2" \
              -sPAPERSIZE=a4 \
              -sOutputFile=- - && exit 0
```


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Oct 13, 2018)

shepper said:


> Another option is to use foomatic-rip


I already used foomatic-rip but the ppd file for my printer is also using hpijs. No luck.


----------



## shepper (Oct 13, 2018)

According to HP Deskjet 2540 printer specs, this printer uses PCL3


> Review the following for print resolutions, method, and speeds.
> 
> 
> [*]*Draft mode resolution*: 300 x 300 dots per inch (dpi)
> ...



PCL3 is a Ghostscript driver
Ghostscript PCL3

The simplest setup would be to follow Chapter 9 in the handbook and substitute pcl3 for ljet4 in Handbook section 9.5.3.3

Edit:  The gutenprint drivers may also work:
Printers supported by Gutenprint


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Oct 13, 2018)

shepper said:


> According to HP Deskjet 2540 printer specs, this printer uses PCL3
> 
> 
> PCL3 is a Ghostscript driver
> ...


I tried that but the printer does nothing. Perhaps it need a specific PJL Language string not supported by the pcl3 driver.
HPIJS was working nicely.

I saw that hpijs can be built from hplip with the following option :
`--enable-hpijs-only-build       enable hpijs only build (default=no)`
See her HPIJS Portability Reference.
It would be nice to include this option when building the port.


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Oct 13, 2018)

I think it's time to go with CUPS :-(


----------



## shepper (Oct 13, 2018)

Depending on your level of frustration, there is one last thought.  foomatic-rip printing has changed and if you are using an older setup - it broke.
There is a newer foomatic-rip setup and I've seen reports of success using fomatic-rip with hplip drivers.
OpenBSD cups-filter readme

When I have done this, (not with hplip), I used /usr/local/etc/foomatic/direct/*.ppd (OpenBSD does not use /usr/local/etc).


----------

